# Covid vaccine news



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Moderna vaccine news seems encouraging. There are about to start the second larger phase. Two shots over a couple of months.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

painterswife said:


> Moderna vaccine news seems encouraging. There are about to start the second larger phase. Two shots over a couple of months.


 That company got a big contract for that Vaccine .


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I couldn't care less if I tried at this point.........maybe later when all of the lies and misinformation about this virus is sorted through and just the facts remain,maybe then I'll care.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow a vaccine. That would indicate that there is belief among the scientific community that antibodies are effective at protecting people from the virus. That would also mean that news of infection hot spots means that lots of people are developing antibodies, as we speak, and that this disease will follow the course predicted by Dr. William Farr in 1840 something.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

They are unsure of how long the antibodies will work. It is possible that you might need to get the shot every year or sooner. Still much unknown.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I couldn't care less if I tried at this point.........maybe later when all of the lies and misinformation about this virus is sorted through and just the facts remain,maybe then I'll care.


Just wait. If a certain bad orange man says it shows promise, @painterswife will have a half dozen threads about how it’s all bunk before the press conference ends. 

It’s the PW litmus test.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Just wait. If a certain bad orange man says it shows promise, @painterswife will have a half dozen threads about how it’s all bunk before the press conference ends.
> 
> It’s the PW litmus test.


Well he already did and I have not. So you have been proven wrong. How about you decease with the digs and stick to the topic at hand.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Well he already did and I have not. So you have been proven wrong. How about you *decease* with the digs and stick to the topic at hand.


Good Lord...telling him to go die seems a bit over the top.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> How about you decease with the digs and stick to the topic at hand.


It's not nice to tell people to die.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> There used to be a rule about mocking spelling and typing errors, but it seems to have disappeared.





painterswife said:


> Well he already did


Could you post a link to him talking about this specific vaccine?


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

Greaaatttt, just what I want, a fast tracked toxic injection with bare minimum safety studies and absolutely ZERO long term clinical safety and efficiency trials injected into my children and myself.  a dream come true!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

sunshinemama91 said:


> Greaaatttt, just what I want, a fast tracked toxic injection with bare minimum safety studies and absolutely ZERO long term clinical safety and efficiency trials injected into my children and myself.  a dream come true!


are you an anti-vaxxer?


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

Lisa in WA said:


> are you an anti-vaxxer?


Mmmmmmaaayyybe.


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

In not one to throw up dukes about it


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

sunshinemama91 said:


> Mmmmmmaaayyybe.


Greattttttt.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

sunshinemama91 said:


> Greaaatttt, just what I want, a fast tracked toxic injection with bare minimum safety studies and absolutely ZERO long term clinical safety and efficiency trials injected into my children and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't heard anyone say it would be mandatory, but it wouldn't surprise me if they did.
Odds are good it's a variation of a safe, proven vaccine, so I wouldn't panic before there is more information to work with. Right now there is nearly nothing but media spin.


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I haven't heard anyone say it would be mandatory, but it wouldn't surprise me if they did.
> Odds are good it's a variation of a safe, proven vaccine, so I wouldn't panic before there is more information to work with. Right now there is nearly nothing but media spin.


I wonder if they have the ingredients posted already. That's all I really care to know about it is what exactly they are injecting into people. Even if its mandated, we would be more likely to vanish into thin air than to skip our jolly way down to the drs office to line up for any kind injection. Both my husband and I have issues with injury susceptibility that runs on both sides of our families- between his genes and mine, our children aren't likely to take well to anything injectable.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

It is causing adverse reactions in over half the trial participants. Acquiring antibodies the old fashioned way would have less risk for most people.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mild to moderate adverse reactions: "Volunteers got a shot in the arm on day 1 followed by a booster shot four weeks later. At the 100-microgram dose, the one Moderna is advancing into larger trials, all 15 patients experienced side effects, including fatigue, chills, headache, muscle pain, and pain at the site of injection. All side effects were considered mild or moderate." 

This is from an excellent article: First data for Moderna Covid-19 vaccine show an immune response - STAT


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Mild to moderate adverse reactions


That also describes being infected for the vast majority.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That also describes being infected for the vast majority.


Yet for those that can die or have permanent heart or lung problems a vaccine with some small side effects just might be a better choice.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Yet for *those *that can die or have permanent heart or lung problems a vaccine with *some small side effects* just might be a better choice.


It's unknown at this time if the vaccine's side effects are long lasting.
Most infected have no symptoms at all.

You're talking about the *minority*.
I wasn't.


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

Without knowing the long term side effects, its impossible to call it safe. If every patient had some kind of mild adverse effect, what's that going to say for the majority when it comes to the bigger side effects? Those who are prone to vaccine injury are going to be the biggest test subjects of them all. I wonder what age they will add it to the infant schedule? For all we know in the long term, it could cause paralysis starting five years after first injection  and then theres the boosters... how many times are we going to have to get the vaccine? How many doses before serious damage is done to the majority who receive it? A lot of the substances in vaccines are cumulative, they are designed to go past the blood brain barrier, past any of the bodies natural defences and things like aluminum just collect in vital places like your brain. It never made sense to me to say "heres 30 things you shouldn't touch without ppe or eat. Ever... and a dormant disease we grew on fetal tissue, a dead animal, or in some kind of lab.... we mixed it into a liquid substance we are going to inject in to you in micro doses and you will be absolutely healthy." But that's just my opinion


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Yet for those that can die or have permanent heart or lung problems a vaccine with some small side effects just might be a better choice.


Absolutely. The chances of me having more issues than mild to moderate reaction is high. I'll get the vaccine.

There are adverse reactions with most vaccines and medications.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

15 people out of 15 people is a pretty significant ratio I would think. A sore spot on the arm for a bit from a needle, fine. The rest of the list and a 100% side affect does not sound good. Bound to be some serious side affects in a larger test group. Wonder if it will be more than the percentage of people that have long term damage from the virus itself.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And we believe anything the media says because?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> And we believe anything the media says because?


Some people will believe anything that parallels their agenda.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

My decision on the vaccine would be based on my opinion at that point and not before. Thalidomide is an example of why something seemingly perfect wasn't.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

"Good morning.
This... Is...CVN...."


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> "Good morning.
> This... Is...CVN...."


It sounds like covid central. Please leave your name and number . We will get back to you soon. I now return you back to your regular programming!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> It sounds like covid central. Please leave your name and number . We will get back to you soon. I now return you back to your regular programming!


Yes. It's like talking about all the fish your are gonna catch on Saturday.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Redlands Okie said:


> 15 people out of 15 people is a pretty significant ratio I would think. A sore spot on the arm for a bit from a needle, fine. The rest of the list and a 100% side affect does not sound good. Bound to be some serious side affects in a larger test group. Wonder if it will be more than the percentage of people that have long term damage from the virus itself.


There are risks with many vaccines (and medications), would you go without a tetanus shot because of them? I can't lift my arm easily for a day or two after a tetanus shot, I still have them on the recommended schedule.

"The most common side effects of a tetanus shot include:


redness and swelling at injection site
body aches
fever
a headache
tiredness or feeling weak
Serious side effects are not common but may still occur in certain people."









Tetanus shot side effects: Reactions to the vaccine


The tetanus shot protects people from the tetanus infection. It is an important vaccination to have. Most people will not have side effects, but potential ones may include redness and swelling, pain at the injection site, and headaches. Learn more about the side effects of the tetanus shot here.




www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I understand where you are coming from IP, but this isn't about the tetanus vaccine.
People should be able to choose and neither side should try to force their view on another.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I understand where you are coming from IP, but this isn't about the tetanus vaccine.
> People should be able to choose and neither side should try to force their view on another.


I agree. I've always been of the opinon that each and every one of us should do our best to follow the health regulations in our area and anything else we feel is best for us. 

I struggle with those who feel shaming people they don't know for doing something different than they may dictate. There should be no shaming those that wear masks, just as there should be no shaming those who don't wear them.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

All medicine it seems can have side affects. When it is listing 15 out of 15 thats a pretty serious ratio.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Redlands Okie said:


> All medicine it seems can have side affects. When it is listing 15 out of 15 thats a pretty serious ratio.


Doesn't it depend on the side effect and it's duration? 

I don't understand why posting an opinion is shaming. I've been saying, based on *my* health issues,* I'd* have more serious issues with Covid, so *I'd* take the vaccine. My choice and/or opinion doesn't force, shame, or dictate anyone else to take the vaccine. Absolutely the same with masks, unless they are mandated by law in your area.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Nothing in my post shamed or otherwise. It stated quite clearly that such high numbers and percentage of side affects would be a concern to me. As you point out, it’s up to the individual to determine the risk.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Redlands Okie said:


> Nothing in my post shamed or otherwise. It stated quite clearly that such high numbers and percentage of side affects would be a concern to me. As you point out, it’s up to the individual to determine the risk.


Exactly. The individual must decide if the side effect/adverse reactions are worth the protection of the vaccine in their situation.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Exactly. The individual must decide if the side effect/adverse reactions are worth the protection of the vaccine in their situation.


Do you really think that will be the approach taken by most in government? I think it is likely to be mandated for everyone based on the demands that we see in many places that everyone wear a mask.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'll get the vaccine.


Do you think everyone should get the vaccine?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Doesn't it depend on the side effect and it's duration?
> 
> I don't understand why posting an opinion is shaming. I've been saying, based on *my* health issues,* I'd* have more serious issues with Covid, so *I'd* take the vaccine. My choice and/or opinion doesn't force, shame, or dictate anyone else to take the vaccine. Absolutely the same with masks, unless they are mandated by law in your area.


That's what I've said all along. Individuals should make individual choices but it does seem that certain members feel that masks and vaccinations are like the new religion. 

If they wear a mask, everyone must wear a mask regardless of local laws, if they plan on getting a vaccination that is not available, everybody should plan to get the unavailable vaccination with no data available. If they want everybody to follow their lead, they post cute little shaming posts to remind everybody to live as they do.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> That's what I've said all along. Individuals should make individual choices but it does seem that certain members feel that masks and vaccinations are like the new religion.
> 
> If they wear a mask, everyone must wear a mask regardless of local laws, if they plan on getting a vaccination that is not available, everybody should plan to get the unavailable vaccination with no data available. If they want everybody to follow their lead, they post cute little shaming posts to remind everybody to live as they do.


I haven't read many posts that say "you must do everything because I say so" on HT. I see people giving their opinion (and some add very biased and unsubstantiated links that can't be called out) and what they do in their lives and communities, but that has absolutely nothing to do with how anyone else lives their life. How could it? 

Opinion is what makes a forum work, isn't it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Opinion is what makes a forum work, *isn't it*?


No.
Facts and honesty are preferred.



Irish Pixie said:


> I see people giving their opinion (and some add very *biased and unsubstantiated* links that *can't be called out)*


Aren't you in fact "calling them out" now?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Opinion is what makes a forum work, isn't it?


Seriously?

I would prefer facts myself.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Discussing the idea that wanting more people to wear masks is just that a discussion. If you feel shame for not wearing one then that is your own shame. I can't make you feel it. I don't go up to people in public and tell them they should be wearing one if they are not. I feel no shame for believing they should be.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The same goes for vaccines.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> There are risks with many vaccines (and medications), would you go without a tetanus shot because of them? I can't lift my arm easily for a day or two after a tetanus shot, I still have them on the recommended schedule.
> 
> "The most common side effects of a tetanus shot include:
> 
> ...


"My body, my choice".....
Remember those words?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I would prefer facts myself.


One fact is if you cut one foot off a duck it will swim in circles! Don't play to the games people are coming up with...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I haven't read many posts that say "you must do everything because I say so" on HT. I see people giving their opinion (and some add very biased and unsubstantiated links that can't be called out) and what they do in their lives and communities, but that has absolutely nothing to do with how anyone else lives their life. How could it?
> 
> Opinion is what makes a forum work, isn't it?


You must avoid quite a few threads or we have different opinions. 

Do you feel mask shaming is acceptable? We've had quite a bit of that, including threads started with nothing but just shaming phrases or how about that article recently posting indicating that anyone not wearing masks are covidiots? 

They strike me as 'my way or the highway' opinions.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The highway might have better distancing protocols. Hmm, maybe not. What is it that is recommended, one car length for every 10mph ? I guess that still comes out at best to about 6 feet or so from what I see of drivers around here. .........


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don’t like the thread title?

Don’t click.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Don’t like the thread title?
> 
> Don’t click.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> The same goes for vaccines.











Studies show coronavirus antibodies may fade fast, raising questions about vaccines


Recent studies indicate that the human body does not retain the antibodies that build up...




www.sfchronicle.com





"Disturbing new revelations that permanent immunity to the coronavirus may not be possible have jeopardized vaccine development and reinforced a decision by scientists at UCSF and affiliated laboratories to focus exclusively on treatments.

Several recent studies conducted around the world indicate that the human body does not retain the antibodies that build up during infections,"


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> You must avoid quite a few threads or we have different opinions.
> 
> Do you feel mask shaming is acceptable? We've had quite a bit of that, including threads started with nothing but just shaming phrases or how about that article recently posting indicating that anyone not wearing masks are covidiots?
> 
> They strike me as 'my way or the highway' opinions.


I avoid several types of threads/posts- the ones that just want to argue/troll, off the wall conspiracy theories (especially involving science), and ones I have no interest. 

I don't care about "mask shaming", and it's not an issue in my area because they're mandatory. A person can only be shamed if they allow it, either way wearing one or not wearing one. Why would anyone allow an article by a person they've never met and don't respect, have any impact on their life?

Opinions are just opinions, everyone is entitled to theirs, and they have no impact on another person unless that person allows it. 

I like people on this forum, but most are just words on a page, and should be considered as such. It took me years to understand that simple concept.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Very nice.
Just noticing that it reports not a single death among those younger than 50.
It also looks like housekeeping is shaking the sheets on a lot of empty beds.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 89632


Agree


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 89632


That is the wat it should be done. Stating a record number of new cases without mentioning the number of new tests is deceptive.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am no scientist so I will go with my own experience. Over the past 63 years I have had four flu shots, and I got sick as a dog four times. Usually lasting a week. I haven't had a flu shot in twenty years, and haven't got sick. I think I will wait until they have done a lot more testing, say twenty years or so.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't do flu shots either. 
I don't listen to the "experts" who like to finger wag, and by now they know better than to try that baloney with me.
Many times they want you to do what they want you to do rather than what you decide is good and fitting for you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> *I avoid* several types of threads/posts- the ones that just want to argue/troll














Irish Pixie said:


> I like people on this forum, but most are *just words on a page*


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am no scientist so I will go with my own experience. Over the past 63 years I have had four flu shots, and I got sick as a dog four times. Usually lasting a week. I haven't had a flu shot in twenty years, and haven't got sick. I think I will wait until they have done a lot more testing, say twenty years or so.


I've never had one unless it was before I can remember. My doctor or either of his registered nurses do . I got to go with him until I see something different...


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Studies show coronavirus antibodies may fade fast, raising questions about vaccines
> 
> 
> Recent studies indicate that the human body does not retain the antibodies that build up...
> ...


Sounds to me almost exactly like seasonal colds and flu. Can re catch each season depending on mutations and antibodies. 

If the mild URI we have developed in the last 3 or so days is in fact covid, it's nothing to write home about. A little lung ache, cough, lightly labored breathing or just a bit of discomfort, mild headache (which is nothing new in my life), nausea, a bit of grogginess, and mild bowel upset- it's like a flu cold. Body is definitely registering "I'm sick" but it's not horrible... yet.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

sunshinemama91 said:


> Sounds to me almost exactly like seasonal colds and flu. Can re catch each season depending on mutations and antibodies.
> 
> If the mild URI we have developed in the last 3 or so days is in fact covid, it's nothing to write home about. A little lung ache, cough, lightly labored breathing or just a bit of discomfort, mild headache (which is nothing new in my life), nausea, a bit of grogginess, and mild bowel upset- it's like a flu cold. Body is definitely registering "I'm sick" but it's not horrible... yet.


I told dad months ago it could be body aches and mild pain. He's 76, he said both of us had it for years!...


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Opinions are just opinions, everyone is entitled to theirs, and they have no impact on another person unless that person allows it.


I agree with you but it also takes a very aware person to realize it's a matter of "allowing" it to bother them. And then choosing a different route.

I know of people ( not here necessarily, and even myself sometimes) who can easily say others are making them feel a certain way when it is in fact only their own reaction that is the source of upset. 

"You are making me so mad" really translates to - you are not behaving the way I deem things should be so therefore you are making me upset. When I am really just upset because of my notion of how I want the other person to behave.

Also, I like people here too. 😁


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

I think Biblically speaking- all anger comes from not getting what you wanted. In one way shape or from, absolutely. Someone didnt agree and I wanted them to, now I'm mad. My husband said no, I couldnt buy a goat. Now I'm mad . I cant remember the verse reference, but I know I read that in there somewhere.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

sunshinemama91 said:


> Sounds to me almost exactly like seasonal colds and flu.


Yes, and other coronaviruses can trigger a "positive" antibody test result too


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes, and other coronaviruses can trigger a "positive" antibody test result too


You betcha!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I doubt the validity of the test when all of a sudden 85 children under the age of two test positive in one Texas county.

Could the test be detecting other Corona viruses?!?









85 children under age 2 tested positive for coronavirus in 1 Texas county, as U.S. sets new record


The Nueces County health director said 85 children under age 2 have tested positive, including 52 under 1 year old. "These babies have not even had their first birthdays yet," she said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

Well yeah, that and theres the whole issue where MULTIPLE upon multiple blank fake tests were sent in and all came back positive.


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

Granted I despise social media posts like this being used as fact. I like to know what the heck is true and fake before sharing, but theres a multitude of similar testimonies.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Here's my opinion in a nutshell, believe it or don't, I simply don't care. I will get it out there tho.

Healthy people with no symptoms (if not some sort of very important person) don't just have Covid tests on a whim, they aren't pleasant. There is a reason why the majority of people go to have a Covid test, and it's because they have symptoms of one type or another.

Are there issues with tests. No doubt. Are there thousands more that don't get tested because they have very few to no symptoms? No doubt. A 142,601 people have died, and even if the numbers are padded, that's a horrendous loss of life. Even those that don't die (mostly younger people) can be impacted for life by Covid.

This variation is not a seasonal flu, no one knows how it will progress, but if summer (not a prime time for viruses) is bad, this fall/winter will be ugly. There are cities/states being overwhelmed right now.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I had a Covid test recently and it wasn’t unpleasant at all. 
Just a throat swab...much like for strep.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Discussing the idea that wanting more people to wear masks is just that a discussion. If you feel shame for not wearing one then that is your own shame. I can't make you feel it. I don't go up to people in public and tell them they should be wearing one if they are not. I feel no shame for believing they should be.


From a moderator perspective, discussing one's desire that more people wear masks is acceptable. Threads with cute insults for those who don't is considered insults. 

It's also worth mentioning the person who started the Covidiot thread came very close to a HT vacation. 

Perhaps viable dialogue comes down to respectful communication.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> There is a reason why the majority of people go to have a Covid test, and it's because they have symptoms of one type or another.


If that were true there would be no one testing positive that is "asymptomatic", yet we know they are around 80% of the totals.

We didn't suddenly have thousands more showing symptoms, but we did start doing thousands more tests per day, feeding the media frenzy over the "record number of new cases".


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

People can have symptoms that might be covid and therefore must get tested. It does not mean they have covid. Many of the people that are negative have to get tested because they were in contact with someone that did test positive or it is required for their work or a medical procedure or are being treated in a hospital.. There are still many places where tests are in short supply and they won't test you unless you have certain symptoms.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> We didn't suddenly have thousands more showing symptoms, but we did start doing thousands more tests per day, feeding the media frenzy over the "record number of new cases".


Seems to be an inconvenient truth.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> People can have symptoms that might be covid and therefore must get tested. It does not mean they have covid. Many of the people that are negative have to get tested because they were in contact with someone that did test positive or it is required for their work or a medical procedure or are being treated in a hospital.. There are still many places where tests are in short supply and they won't test you unless you have certain symptoms.


Thank you. I did forget to add all the people who need to be tested for other reasons. My entire immediate family has been tested at least twice, and others many, many times. It's not a throat swab, at least the tests we have all had weren't, it is two six inch nasal swabs (one for each nostril, one at a time) that are inserted into the nasopharyngeal area, which is above the back of the throat. Unpleasant is suggestive, but the two tests I've had were not at all pleasant.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you. I did forget to add all the people who need to be tested for other reasons. My entire immediate family has been tested at least twice, and others many, many times. *It's not a throat swab,* at least the tests we have all had weren't, it is two six inch nasal swabs (one for each nostril, one at a time) that are inserted into the nasopharyngeal area, which is above the back of the throat. Unpleasant is suggestive, but the two tests I've had were not at all pleasant.



















COVID-19 Test Basics


Easy-to-understand information about the different types of coronavirus tests




www.fda.gov


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Matteo Bassetti has an interesting perspective on the Corona virus that might explain why we are seeing so many positive tests now. Same disease dropping 90 year olds like flies in Italy, now giving them a sniffle. It was very predictable, for anyone that knows anything about viral evolution, genetics, biology and things like that. It is fascinating that we got to experience this new disease, possibly the first time we got to witness such a thing from start to finish. Highly likely that the other strains of Corona virus had their beginnings in just this fashion, wreaking havoc, running short of susceptible victims, altering themselves in favor of long term survival. Comes in like a wrecking ball, turns into something very ordinary, following the path of parallel evolution that defines parameters of human respiratory virus symptoms and mortality. The main hindrance of a virus is that it needs living hosts to survive and reproduce. It can't get to cheeky, or it kills itself out. But man, you can sure get a lot of mileage out of one before it learns it's niche. Especially with what passes for education these days.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> There are still many places where tests are in short supply and they won't test you unless you have certain symptoms.


That's more of the media spin.



painterswife said:


> Many of the people that are negative have to get tested because they were in contact with someone that did test positive or it is required for their work or a medical procedure or are being treated in a hospital.


More than 90% come back negative, even when they are showing symptoms.
That part is left out of the hype.

Of the 7-9% who are positive, 80% will have a mild case and may not show symptoms at all.
It's ridiculous to stop the whole world for this "crisis".



Irish Pixie said:


> My entire immediate family has been tested at least twice, and others many, many times.


Were you all *showing symptoms*?


----------

